
AMP pages will now show original URL in Chrome's address bar (2019) - kerng
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/04/16/amp-pages-will-now-show-original-url-in-chromes-address-bar/
======
self_awareness
So if some random person is doing it, it's called spoofing, but if Google does
it, it's called optimization?

If some problem is solved by spoofing, I'd say that something has gone
completely wrong.

